# ID my lovely corn snake for me please?



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Hi guys

I am wondering what morph my corn snake is. When I 1st got him he was jet black and grey and simply put across to me as an anerytheristic corn snake. 

As he has gotten older he appears to be going lighter and lighter in colour which I've read can be a specific type of anery or even charcoal... either way I am not sure what he is anymore!

When I first got him









Now.... he looks like this ...











































Thanks guys!!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

looks like an anery


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

thanks but what type of anery ? 

he doesnt have a specific pattern morph about him does he?


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> thanks but what type of anery ?
> 
> he doesnt have a specific pattern morph about him does he?



Looks like a nice plain anery to me, jealous! I'm after an anery for a pairing i'll be doing with a friends male. :whistling2: I have a thing for Anery's atm, especially Anery stripes!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

No hes just an anery, sorry. Hes not a charcoal or a ghost or any other pattern type of anery.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks 

I wasn't bothered if he wasn't something like a charcoal etc

I just really wanted to know because of the dramatic colour change he has gone through!

Anery A and anery B ? Is there much difference ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The yellow pigment in corns develops during their first year out of the egg. When they hatch aneries are often (always?) jet black and white/grey, as they age they can often develop quite pronouced browns and yellows.

Here's a dramatic example of the colour difference between a normal hatchling and a one year old full sibling

http://www.cornutopia.com/Corn Utop.../Okeetees, yearling + hatchling - CAPTION.jpg

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Here's a dramatic example of the colour difference between a normal hatchling and a one year old full sibling
> 
> http://www.cornutopia.com/Corn%20Utopia%20on%20the%20Web/Photo%20&%20Image%20Stockpile%20-%20CornUtopia/Okeetees,%20yearling%20+%20hatchling%20-%20CAPTION.jpg


wow that is something else! I thought the changes I witnessed with my wee lad was something!

How much lighter do you reckon my corn will get? He is over a year old now... is it the case of just wait and see?

Ashley


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> wow that is something else! I thought the changes I witnessed with my wee lad was something!
> 
> How much lighter do you reckon my corn will get? He is over a year old now... is it the case of just wait and see?
> 
> Ashley


I'm no expert or anything, but he looks fully developed colour-wise to me, however i could be wrong, but most anery's i've seen are pretty much a look-alike colour-wise to your lad.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Xerse said:


> I'm no expert or anything, but he looks fully developed colour-wise to me, however i could be wrong, but most anery's i've seen are pretty much a look-alike colour-wise to your lad.


I still miss his really dark pigment... hoping he doesnt totally bleach out on me lol!!
He is a lovely lad and I have grown to love the wee hint of yellow on the end of his nose!

If I was to breed him what would be nice to go with him what do you reckon?

Forgot to mention that his mum and his dad were a normal orange corn snakes (his mum had thicker black banding so may have been okeetee but not sure) Out of his clutch there were 7 anery, 3 amel and the remaining 12 or so were normal


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> I still miss his really dark pigment... hoping he doesnt totally bleach out on me lol!!
> He is a lovely lad and I have grown to love the wee hint of yellow on the end of his nose!
> 
> If I was to breed him what would be nice to go with him what do you reckon?
> ...


I'll leave the genetics questions to Bothrops, as he's the guru with anything genetic. :lol2: The parents must of been het anery though, to produce 7 anery's in the clutch (if that's right?) I'm not great with genetics, still just starting out with it.

However, you could pair a few things with the anery, do you know if it's het for anything at all?


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Xerse said:


> However, you could pair a few things with the anery, do you know if it's het for anything at all?


Not a clue!! 

All I know is that he was one of the best looking wee ones there and I had to have him :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ashrussell4190 said:


> I still miss his really dark pigment... hoping he doesnt totally bleach out on me lol!!
> He is a lovely lad and I have grown to love the wee hint of yellow on the end of his nose!
> 
> If I was to breed him what would be nice to go with him what do you reckon?
> ...


That breeding means that the parent both carried anery and amel. Your anery therefore has a 66% chance that he could be carrying amel.

I would get a nice amel 100% het anery. That would prove out if the anery is het amel or not..

if he isnt then the offspring will be 

50% normal (100% het anery and amel (AKA dbl het snow))
50% anery (100% het amel/snow)

if he is het then the offspring will be

25% normal (100% dbl het snow)
25% anery (100% het amel/snow)
25% amel (100% het anery/snow)
25% snow 


Either way, it will tell you about the anery's genetics and give you 100% known het outcomes too!


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

bothrops said:


> That breeding means that the parent both carried anery and amel. Your anery therefore has a 66% chance that he could be carrying amel.
> 
> I would get a nice amel 100% het anery. That would prove out if the anery is het amel or not..
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for that! :notworthy:


I was looking at an amel corn the other day but no other info about its genetics was given. I will have to keep my eyes peeled for such a snake!!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> Thank you very much for that! :notworthy:
> 
> 
> I was looking at an amel corn the other day but no other info about its genetics was given. I will have to keep my eyes peeled for such a snake!!


Post in the classifieds if you're after one, people will let you know if they have any of said morphs.

: victory:


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Xerse said:


> Post in the classifieds if you're after one, people will let you know if they have any of said morphs.
> 
> : victory:



Oh give me time!! I will one day! He's got a lot more growing to do so in no rush at all! Would be nice to have little corn babies though!! Trying to save and earn money at the same time doesn't always work!

I have made my 1st attempt at breeding snakes, soooo hoping my royal becomes a dad within the next 4 to 5 months. He seems really interested in her one day and other days he's not so keen looking hehe! Several locks seen so fingers crossed!!: victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ah its a shame he's a he, I have amel het anery males from this year still for sale


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

eeji said:


> ah its a shame he's a he, I have amel het anery males from this year still for sale


Ahh that would have been far too convenient if you had girls lol! All the best with selling your boys : victory:


----------

